# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Καρδερίνα μετάλλαξη καφέ.

## οδυσσέας

Tο 1988 σταθεροποιήθηκε η μετάλλαξη *καφέ.
*
Η *καφέ* καρδερίνα έχει: 

*Καφέ* έντονο στην πλάτη και δύο βούλες *καφέ* στο ανώτερο σημείο του θώρακα.Ο τόνος του *καφέ* πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν ζεστός.Αυχένας, φτερά και ουρά με χρώμα *καφέ* πολύ έντονο.Μάσκα ζωηρό κόκκινο.Πόδια και νύχια χρώματος σάρκας ελαφρώς οξειδωμένα.Ράμφος ανοιχτόχρωμο με την άκρη του *καφέ* σκούρα.






Το γονίδιο *καφέ* είναι φυλοσύνδετο. 
Διασταυρώνοντας ένα αρσενικό *καφέ* με ένα θηλυκό αρχέγονο όλα τα αρσενικά παιδιά θα φέρουν τον παράγοντα *καφέ* και όλα τα θηλυκά θα είναι *καφέ* καθαρά.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καφε περλε

----------

